# Resorts formerly known as Whiski Jack



## TPIRep (Aug 28, 2012)

The Whistler British Columbia resorts formerly known as Whiski Jack have undergone name changes; dropping Whiski Jack from their names. These RCI affiliated resorts can be found in the RCI directory under their association name only...for example, the resort formerly known as Whiski Jack Woodrun is now listed as Woodrun in the directory.
You may also view resort info at www.whistlerplaces.com.


----------



## Makai Guy (Aug 28, 2012)

These name changes are the result of the unanimous decision of the affected resorts' boards to leave their former management company and contract with Trading Places International (TPI) to manage the properties.

This situation was discussed in this thread last year: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=149419&highlight=Whiski+Jack


----------



## PamMo (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm perplexed about how buying a "Whiski Jack" timeshare works now? Can I buy a simple deeded week, or do I have to be part of the Raintree Vacation Club? Are there any recent updates on how the new management has impacted WJ owners use/enjoyment at the resorts (or announced radically higher MF's, SA's, etc)? I know the resorts were getting a little "tired", but I'm hoping they have started to turn around. Any info would be appreciated. 

My family has hiked the Garibaldis since the early 1900's. We're scattered all over now, but it's nice to revisit our roots once a year, to enjoy where our great grandparents hiked with the Vancouver Natural History Society.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 12, 2012)

PamMo said:


> I'm perplexed about how buying a "Whiski Jack" timeshare works now? Can I buy a simple deeded week, or do I have to be part of the Raintree Vacation Club? Are there any recent updates on how the new management has impacted WJ owners use/enjoyment at the resorts (or announced radically higher MF's, SA's, etc)? I know the resorts were getting a little "tired", but I'm hoping they have started to turn around. Any info would be appreciated.
> 
> My family has hiked the Garibaldis since the early 1900's. We're scattered all over now, but it's nice to revisit our roots once a year, to enjoy where our great grandparents hiked with the Vancouver Natural History Society.



You certainly can buy simple deeded weeks from those properties.  There are many deeded week owners who bought before Whiski Jack (the developer and manager) was bought by Raintree and never joined Raintree Vacation Club.  Those owners still own their deeds.

Beyond that I believe there were owners who added their weeks to Raintree Vacation Club, but retained the actual ownership of their week.  I don't know what might have happened with those weeks, but I suspect those owners are still members of Raintree Vacation Club.  Then there units that Raintree sold that were sold as Raintree Vacation Club memberships (which would include much of the Westin inventory).  I'm pretty sure that all of those ownerships are still part of Raintree.

*****

[added note]:  When buying a deed at one of those resorts, be aware that peak season weeks in winter and summer were almost all sold as fixed weeks.  Shoulder season weeks (Spring and Fall) are mostly floating weeks.


----------



## Avery (Apr 19, 2013)

*Whiski Jack Creekside*

Anyone familiar with this resort? I'm wondering about the condition of the units and location for convenience and noise. Any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks


----------

